# paph has a wilted flower sheath



## bruce lutz (Nov 4, 2016)

ive got 3 paphs with the same problem. growth is good ,the plants center sheath became wilted. any help is welcome.thanks


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2016)

Did you change watering, expose to gas or ethylene, thrip issue?


----------



## JAB (Nov 5, 2016)

First of all... welcome to ST. 
Secondly... a pic is worth a thousand words.
Third... common beginner mistake is over watering, perhaps you have a heavy water hand?

Cheers
Jake


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2016)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Bruce.

The first thing you should do is look at the roots. If they are healthy and plump, the problem is probably the environment. If they are rotted, too much water. If shriveled and dried up, likely not enough water.


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2016)

I'd explore thrip infestation as well. The damn little buggers go for blooms and sheaths first. I think they're
very hard to see, so you might use a magnifying glass and
look for tiny "things" moving around.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 6, 2016)

Just be prepared. Looking at thrips under high magnification could inspire an alien invasion horror movie.


----------

